# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  Problem with the site on Chrome browser

## starplanet

I have posted new threads and replies on Chrome browser.
It misses out new line characters.

Firefox (which I don't like) works OK.

When I use the forum... I always use on an incognito browser - so no cookies or anything.

Is it just me?

Just thought I'd give feedback.  :Smile:

----------

